# Accucraft GS 4 Daylight



## main131 (Jan 3, 2008)

This engine always looks good in my opinion, even on frieht duties... see video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ScX6U3oOAVQ

I am not going to go into statistics on load capacity here, which has to be good anyway with a large heavy engine and it's ease of maintaining 50psi.
It's large gas tank also will give you ample running time.

What does frustrate me however is that Accucraft fitted a powerful tender hand pump which will push the water strongly back into the tender via the bypass but once that by pass is closed the feed pipe to the boiler just baloons out, thus preventing an effective feed.
I am sure this topic has been well covered on previous postings, so if anyone can help me here I would be extreemly grateful.
I am not looking for major modifications, just some Accucraft up dates to say..yes we know the problem, and here is a new fitting that goes into the boiler..problem solved!
To be honest the only really decent feed pump on my Accucraft locos is the one fitted to my S 12.
In the meantime I will continue with my goodall valve with a male bayonet fitting (engine) and female (bottle) My G.. that really pushes the water in.
Hope to hear from somebody. No Aster folk please!


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

Wonderful photograph in your post. Nice to see the locomotive with some scenery.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Your best bet is a new check valve. Maidstone sell them and just make or have someone make up an adapter to thread it into the boiler. Problem solved. Thats what I did on the K28 and they have the same issue. The axle pump check valve is also restrictive and could be adapted with ball if you still have the issue.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Trevor
No such situation by Accucraft (other than new axle pump). So, you seem to have the best solution for your needs with the goodall valve, Anytime you wish to to the retrofits we can send the parts.


----------



## rbednarik (Jan 2, 2008)

Trevor, 

Sounds like a classic case of a malfunctioning check valve to me. Here's a link to a solution (plus a few other trinkets that can be added): 
GS-4_Mods Continued


Although, since I fall under the category of an Aster-Folk according to some, this is probably null and void....


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Ryan and Charles were the first names that popped into my mind, reading your post. Can't go wrong with them and they stand behind their work.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Posted By main131 on 03/21/2009 2:45 PM
 
What does frustrate me however is that Accucraft fitted a powerful tender hand pump which will push the water strongly back into the tender via the bypass but once that by pass is closed the feed pipe to the boiler just baloons out, thus preventing an effective feed.
I am sure this topic has been well covered on previous postings, so if anyone can help me here I would be extreemly grateful.
 I am not looking for major modifications, just some Accucraft up dates to say..yes we know the problem, and here is a new fitting that goes into the boiler..problem solved!
 



Dear Main131,
I think that we need a little clarification here.
When there is NO pressure in the boiler, does the hand pump work correctly, both with the bypass open and closed?
If so, then the problem is the material used for the feed hose.
I grabbed some silicone tubing to test an engine some time back as it was all that I could find at the time.
Worked fine at no, or low pressure, but boy can that stuff stretch!
If the hand pump will not pump water into the boiler when NO pressure, then I would suspect the check valve has become 'stuck'.
Perhaps open it up and check that the ball is free.
On the new Accucraft locos, the Royal Hudson and S-4/5 the tender pump has a smaller capacity so that less effort is required to pump against a boiler in pressure.
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

What a wonderful layout and a great running machine. I bet that Daylight barely broke a sweat towing the freight. Thanks for posting.

Bob


----------



## main131 (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi David, and others who have been kind enough to respond to my querie.

I am sure you are correct regarding the check valve suggestion.
It makes no difference whether the boiler is hot, cold or empty. The pump will not push water in. As it happens, I also have a K28 with this problem so I will get Rod Blakeman to 'sort them'.

Just kidding about the 'Aster folk' I have the Aster Bigboy and wouldn't you just know it...the pump works great!

Trevor


----------



## Johnsop (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi there

I had a similar problem with the pump on my new accucraft S12 - it just would not pump. itook it apart and found that two small ballbarings rather than one ballbearing had been inserved in the pump valve mechanism. I took one out and then reassembled the pump and it now works fine - pumps great. It may be worth a similar check

PHIL


----------



## Dave Hottmann (Jan 2, 2008)

Another thing to consider is that the handpump moves MUCH more water than can be shoved through the boiler check valve. The Hudson came out with a lower volumn pump to correct this. My solution has been to drill new link pin holes 10mm lower on the pump, and then trim off the excess brass above the new holes. This mod will also give you more leverage to pump by hand so you can also shorten the pump handle.


----------



## Jim Overland (Jan 3, 2008)

Using a heavier hose solved the problem


----------

